# Original Haze x Skunk #1 - SeedBoutique



## Killuminati420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i just oredered some Haze Skunk seeds from Seed Boutique. anyone ever grown this? how is it? and what is your opinion on Seedboutique?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 3, 2009)

Who are they by?
Skunk Haze by Seedsman is one of my favorites. But its the only version of that Ive tried. 
Was very easy to grow outside years ago.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it Sam's thai haze x skunk #1? I recieved it as a freebie last year and grew it out and it was the ugliest and nastiest thing ive ever grown but I wouldnt be suprised if that was my fault. That strain takes wayy too long to flower and there was other things I wanted to use the space for so I pulled them to make room.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 4, 2009)

its original haze x skunk #1, from Seedboutique.com


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Jul 30, 2009)

Up to 14-16 weeks flower time.

This one is for breeding. It is ok on it's own but breed it with something and the progeney come out better than the parental lines! EXTREMELY low yield!

Not great germ rates, as these seeds are OLD!!!! Basically stuff unworked from the 60's and 70's so be prepaired bro. Truebreeding!

If you'd want to get rid of them I'm looking for this exact ones. I'd trade ya for a way shorter flowering plant. If not definatly grow em out and document it here. There is hardly any grows on this one...

DC.


----------

